# Fumi's Delight



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 23, 2021)

Not my kind of Fumi's Delight, but this is the very first time I have bloomed one so it is special nonetheless!  
The plant was in bud for the first time in 2018. After a long agonizing wait, it blasted on me. Then, it started to grow three new shoots, two of which are now in bloom/bud. It is busy sending stolons down into the potting mix at the moment. Ha~ 

I have a sibling plant of this one which is also in double spike but about a month behind. Hopefully better flowers on that one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice blending of color though


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 25, 2021)

nice horizontal petals.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 28, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice blending of color though


I'm happy with the overall shape. I hope it would be without so much uneven little dents on the surface on the next bloom. The color, I think I can live with, but wish it was darker yellow.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 28, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> nice horizontal petals.


It's a nice big flower. I just needs to straighten itself out more in the future.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 2, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'm happy with the overall shape. I hope it would be without so much uneven little dents on the surface on the next bloom. The color, I think I can live with, but wish it was darker yellow.



Maybe your wishes will come true with next flowering.....if not.....it isn't a flower on top of the scale but definitely one I also could live with.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 3, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Maybe your wishes will come true with next flowering.....if not.....it isn't a flower on top of the scale but definitely one I also could live with.


Thank you.
I sure do hope so!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2021)

When you get rid of it remember who lives nearby!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 4, 2021)

NYEric said:


> When you get rid of it remember who lives nearby!


I plan on blooming this one more time before the final decision. 
I also need to see other Fumi's Delight I have in bloom and compare. 
So, it'll be a while, Eric. Stay tuned just in case. ha~


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2021)

Lol
Nice flower


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 6, 2021)

I was waiting for both of them in bloom together, but the older one is already fading as the new one is just opening up.
Oh, well..


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 7, 2021)

Less dents on this one?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 9, 2021)

SlipperKing said:


> Less dents on this one?



The second bud had the exact same issue as the first one. Huge dents on both sides of the pouch from early on.
I waited about two three days after the bud started opening up, and then pushed the dent out using a Q-tip which wasn't easy to do because these flaps along the opening of the pouch that fold downward prevented much of the movement needed to get the job done. 
But the work did pay off and made a huge difference!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 9, 2021)

I wonder if the pouch development in these types are humidity sensitive?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I wonder if the pouch development in these types are humidity sensitive?


I knew someone might bring the humidity up. I do not think so.
Otherwise, you would not see this happen on plants in the greenhouse with high humidity.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 9, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I knew someone might bring the humidity up. I do not think so.
> Otherwise, you would not see this happen on plants in the greenhouse with high humidity.


Haha true.

However I do notice sometimes in my Paph species, the dryness sometimes makes it harder for them to open the pouches fully. 

But I’m not experienced with many big pouched hybrids, so I ask lol.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 9, 2021)

LeslieEe- 
But how would you know it’s the humidity? It is a good rationale, but I do not believe low humidity would cause that to happen. 

I have bloomed a few micranthum & malipoense, Norito Hasegawa ....with no deformed pouch under 25-35% humidity. So,


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 9, 2021)

I think its a balance of water loss from leave transpiration, root water uptake and flower formation (water needs to fill vacuoles). A higher humidity zone will less likely to impeded on the water needs of the flower if the roots are damage or water loss from leaves exceeds reuptake. I think lol (based on my treatments of skin conditions on my patients, water is key)

A plant biologist might chime in on this simple logic of mine.

I do however know about cattleya flowers that bloom bigger and thicker under higher humidity than in low humidity (with the same cultivar, with exact sized bulbs and root conformation, under greenhouse vs indoors, 65% vs 25% humidity, the greenhouse flower was far superior).


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 9, 2021)

Again, that rationale itself makes sense.
I’m not arguing against what is obvious. 
The question is if the low humidity causes such floral deformity as you say. 
I say no because of the observation I already gave. These floral deformities occur to plants grown in high humidity environment. I rarely have issues like this at my very dry growing conditions. That should answer the question quite clearly.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 10, 2021)

Good to know that my future pouches won’t be too affected by my low humidity (like yours it’s around 25-30% indoors under lights). 

Now I just hope my jackii albums, micranthum albums, armeniacum markiis and malipoense albums just show buds and bloom! That would be a dream come true... sighhhh...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Good to know that my future pouches won’t be too affected by my low humidity (like yours it’s around 25-30% indoors under lights).
> 
> Now I just hope my jackii albums, micranthum albums, armeniacum markiis and malipoense albums just show buds and bloom! That would be a dream come true... sighhhh...


I would have to add that my humidity hits the lowest (25-35) during the sunny days in the winter. A lot has to do with the damn heater that is out of my control. At night it may rise slightly. 
On rainy/snowy/overcast days, it is also higher in the 40s and even as high as up in the 70s. 
This range maintains throughout the year with the exception of the winter months. 
Winter happens to be the heaviest flowering season for my paphs and I rarely have issues with floral defects. 

I'm sure your plants will do just fine as long as they are watered well. 
You have all the super rare album varieties!! Of those, malipoense and micranthum are my favorites! 
Hopefully, we will see those in bloom not too far into the future!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 10, 2021)

I spray every morning so it does go up to 50-80% humidity for a couple hours, then 50-56% for a couple more, then it’s back to 30% the rest of the day. With rain outside, it goes to 55%. 

I water 2-3 times a week on most except the resting ones, which gets light watering on second round. 

I collect these rare albums slowly, adding 1-2 per year until it’s a little ghost village lol. I also have the henryanum albums, bellatulum albums and the concolor albums which I have not bloom or rebloomed yet.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 11, 2021)

Your humidity range sounds good, then. 
I look forward to seeing those rare things in bloom here!


----------

